# Eignen Server Zuhause (Hosting: Teamspeak3, Gameserver und co)



## zayvien (12. April 2018)

Hallöchen erstmal und zwar möchte ich mir ein System (Server) zusammenstellen und darüber Hosten (z.B: Minecraft-Server,TeamSpeak3-Server).

Die Frage ist nun wenn ich mir mein System zusammen gebastelt habe was wäre das perfekte Betriebssystem für mein anliegen,
wie muss ich es einrichten, welche Ports müssen Freigegeben werden das andere Personen auf meine Server joinen bzw zugreifen können ?

Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe, passende Tutorials in Schriftlicher wie auch in Video Form wären mir eine große Hilfe !

Danke im voraus !   

Und haut mal eure Tipps und Tricks auf diesem Gebiet raus !


----------



## shadie (12. April 2018)

Ehmm.....ich sags ja nur ungern aber es gibt für jede Aufgabe die du hier auflistest Tutorials für Linux als auch für WIndows worin auch genau erklärt wo welche Ports geöffnet werden.

Einfach mal kurz googeln, du wirst alle Infos finden die du brauchst.

Bzgl. dem OS.

Kommt ganz darauf an was damit noch gemacht werden soll und ob es Programme gibt, welche du nutzen willst, die nicht unter Linux laufen.

Ich nutze bei mir mittlerweile wieder Windows weil ich mit den Adobe Programmen zusätzliche Tätigkeiten gefunden habe,
welche mein Server übernehmen kann.
Bin daher von WIndows abhängig und nutze wieder WIndows 10


Linux kann man auch nutzen für das was du auf zählst.
Am besten Debian oder Ubuntu 16.04 die Server Edition.

Dann musst du dich aber in das Thema einlesen, das geht alles nur via Kommandozeile.

Dafür hast du dann ein System was sehr sehr wenig Arbeitsspeicher verbraucht (somit hast du mehr für die Programme) und wartungsarm ist.


Im Endeffekt musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Malkolm (12. April 2018)

Mal über einen “richtigen“ (v)Server bei einem Hostingdienstleister nachgedacht? Je nach Bedarf ist das deutlich günstiger als sich einen eigenen in den Keller zu stellen.


----------



## fotoman (12. April 2018)

zayvien schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun wenn ich mir mein System zusammen gebastelt habe


Einen Server, der für mehr als die eigene Spielwiese dient, bastelt man nicht zusammen, Der soll (nein, muss, da er unbeaufsichtigt läuft) stabil und zuverlässig arbetien, nicht mehr Strom benötigen wie für die Aufgabe nötig und im Idealfall auch noch leise sein.



zayvien schrieb:


> was wäre das perfekte Betriebssystem für mein anliegen,


Das, worauf Deine Programme am Besten laufen, wo es also u.U. die für Dich in Deiner Lieblingssprache am einfachsten verständlichen Tutorials gibt.

Ich würde ein Linux mit LTS-Support nehmen und aus dem selben Grund kein Windows 10. 3 Jahren Sicherheitsupdates ist schon nicht viel.



zayvien schrieb:


> wie muss ich es einrichten, welche Ports müssen Freigegeben werden das andere Personen auf meine Server joinen bzw zugreifen können ?


Lies die Anleitungen der Spieleserver, das musst Du sowieso tun, um sie zu installieren und zu konfigurieren. Dann weisst Du auch, welche Ports Du im Router weiterleiten musst.



zayvien schrieb:


> Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe, passende Tutorials in Schriftlicher wie auch in Video Form wären mir eine große Hilfe !


Von Google hast Du doch sicher schonmal gehört, oder? Selbst mit noch so großem Willen Dir in unserer Freuzeit alles nochmal abzuschreiben wäre das ohne die Nennung der konkreten Server nicht möglich. "z.B." ist viel zu unkonkret.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Mal über einen “richtigen“ (v)Server bei einem Hostingdienstleister nachgedacht?


Egal, was man macht (zu Hause oder als vServer), die Verantwortung  bleibt beim Freizeit-Admin. Wenn es dann schon daran scheitert, sich ein paar Tutorials  selber zu suchen und nur bei unklarheiten gezielt Nachfragen zu  stellen, würde ich es lieber gleich lassen.

Einlesen muss  man sich immer, egal, ob man WIn 7 als "Server OS" nutzen möchte  oder ob man ein Linux mit oder ohne GUI verwendet. Das geht ja schon bei  den HW-Anforderungen an den Computer los, inkl. Stromverbrauch und u.U.  sogar noch Ausfallsicherheit.

Da ich nach jahrelanger  Linux-Abstinenz (ein paar erfolglose Versuche auf Laptops mal nicht  mitgerechnet) keine Lust auf einen reinen Konsolenserver hatte, habe ich  Linux Mint 18.3 xfce genommen und alles an Serverdiensten  nachinstalliert, was ich bisher so wollte.

Wenn man dann aber  keine ausführliche Anleitung für exakt das von einem ausgesuchte System  hat ist man ohne Linux-Kenntnisse sehr schnell  aufgeschmissen. Oft kommt man sich vor wie jemand, der von Win XP auf  Win 10 umsteigt und verzweifelt eine Lösung sucht, die bekannten Win XP  Registry.-Hacks unter Wni 10 ans Laufen zu bekommen.

U.U. gibt es eine  aktuelle Distribution, die sich seit 10 Jahren in den Grundzügen nicht  geändert hat. Die meisten wurden in dem Zeitraum aber (inkl. der Standardprogramme)  mind. dreimal so grundlegend geändert, dass der erste Blick bei jeder  möglichen Lösung erst einmal nach dem Alter des Portings geht. Direkt  gefolgt nach der Suche der dort angesprochenen Konfig.-Dateien im  eigenen System, die man zu >90% nicht dort findet, wo sie vor  ein paar Jahren noch üblich waren.

Bei Windows ist das zwar nicht anders, dort wird man für installierte Programme/Services in der Regel aber einen Config-Dialog finden, der dann auch funktioniert.


----------



## airXgamer (12. April 2018)

Media / All Training Materials | tuxcademy
Da würde ich mich mal umschauen an deiner Stelle, da gibts einen schönen (wenn auch sehr langatmig geschriebenen) Einstieg in Linux mit weiterführenden Anleitungen. Vorallem die "Mentalität" des OS kommt mMn sehr gut rüber. 

Ende April kommt Ubuntu 18.04 LTS raus - so lange warte ich noch bis ich mich an den Neuaufbau meines Heimservers mache und würde es anderen auch raten.

Noch was: Ein V-Server hat halt zumindest den Vorteil, dass man nicht mit seiner privaten IP überall im Netz hängt und da über eventuelle Lücken direkt auch noch die ganze Heim-Infrastruktur unter Beschuss steht. (Außer der Server soll nur lokal hinter dem Router agieren ohne Erreichbarkeit von außen).


----------



## Speeedymauss (13. April 2018)

Je nach Hardware kannst du dir auch überlegen nen Hypervisor als Grund-OS für den Server zu benutzten (ESXi, Proxmox, Hyper-V sind alle kostenlos zu bekommen) und dann installierst du dir deine Server die du brauchst als VM auf dem Server. Dafür braucht man aber halt die entsprechende HW drunter. Ich hab hier nen ESXi in Betrieb und da habe ich sowohl Windows als auch Linux Server im Einsatz.

Wenn du dazu noch mehr wissen möchtest einfach fragen


----------

